# WOODHAM FERRERS & BICKNACRE (ESSEX) COMPANION DOG SHOW - 12th JULY



## Lucyc (Jul 5, 2008)

PLEASE NOTE - THIS POST IS ABOUT THE 2008 SHOW!
FOR DETAILS ABOUT THE 2009 SHOW, PLEASE REFER TO MY POST DATED 06/07/09Hello everyone!

Date for your diary - Saturday, 12th July 2008 at 11am
Lodge Road Playing Field, Lodge Road, Woodham Ferrers, Near Chelmsford, Essex CM3 4HL

Just wanted to ell everyone about the fifth Woodham Ferrers & Bicknacre Companion Dog Show. There's also a Terrier, Lurcher & Ferret Show, but I'll do a separate post about that!

The Companion Show consists about 28 classes, so there should be something for everyone from pedigree dogs (including puppies and juniors) to waggy tails (win an 8kg sack of Wagg), Best Rescue, Happiest Family, Veterans, Crossbred, Best Condition and many more. And the Child Handlers all receive a prize too!

Our trophies are perpetual, so the Champion gets their name engraved on there for perpetuity (long word!)

We have two lovely friendly judges this year (we always have lovely judges though!) and heaps of prizes and samples to give away.

Hope you can make it.
Any questions?


----------

